# Wiesel Mortar Carrier



## tomahawk6 (17 Dec 2008)

Interesting twist on the Wiesel. Alot of bang for the buck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qln3hVoe8qA&eurl


----------



## ironduke57 (18 Dec 2008)

If only the BW would get there act together and would order some. No our soldiers have to fight with old Tampella mortars which are in such bad shape that they are only to be used in an restricted manner as they could burst when used normally. Okay it´s "only" 12 year since this one was show the first time to the public.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------

